# YT decoy snapped cable on SHIMANO STEPS E7000 - Left Switch Unit



## benjyboard (Mar 31, 2004)

These apear to be more fragile than I thought, can’t even think when it must have happened, I’ve just changed the handlebars and was real careful. I’ve ordered a replacement unit, my question(s) are; 

Anyone else had issues with cables snapping, its snapped close to where it exits the controller?

In swapping the bars the display unit doesn’t clamp up close to the stem, like there a mm difference in diameter of bars, the Shimano bolt is now to short to put controller in the original position. 

Has anyone repaired an E7000 cable?

When I replace the unit will it sync with the rest of the bike automatically or will I have to upgrade the firmware on the controller and can this be done using the app?

Anyone info would be appreciated 

All the best for the coming year


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Post a pic please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjyboard (Mar 31, 2004)

*Decoy steps update*

So yes I was real carful, but today my new selector arrived, so I've swapped it out and all is well. No problem with firmware updates etc

Yes I was careful whilst disassembling the bars, however it appears I got the bolts mixed up from the computer and the selector, hence the computer wouldn't mount correctly and the longer bolt has cut through the cable .

So all fixed and all working thanks to bike24 for shipping real fast

My apologies to Shimano as this was total user error.

ATTACH=CONFIG]1305463[/ATTACH]

I'm excited to ride my decoy again


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

*Thanks*



benjyboard said:


> So yes I was real carful, but today my new selector arrived, so I've swapped it out and all is well. No problem with firmware updates etc
> 
> Yes I was careful whilst disassembling the bars, however it appears I got the bolts mixed up from the computer and the selector, hence the computer wouldn't mount correctly and the longer bolt has cut through the cable .
> 
> ...


I just wanted to compliment you on stating it was user error. We need more of that in the world today, your honesty is appreciated.

Also, thanks for posting, since I'm sure you won't be the only one changing bars and hopefully your experience can be a cautionary tale for others to learn from.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

benjyboard said:


> These apear to be more fragile than I thought, can't even think when it must have happened, I've just changed the handlebars and was real careful. I've ordered a replacement unit, my question(s) are;
> 
> Anyone else had issues with cables snapping, its snapped close to where it exits the controller?
> 
> ...


After assembling my bike last night, I can see how easily these wires can be damaged or get displaced. I am wondering if I need to carry the little plug-in tool I got with my bike in my ride bag now.


----------



## benjyboard (Mar 31, 2004)

Probably worth carrying for what it weighs


----------

